# Water for steam cleaners



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

Hi

Damn you DW, you made me spend more money on a steam cleaner :lol:

Will post it up in tools soon ( not arrived yet )

What are your recommendations on water to use in the steam cleaner. I have a choice of hardish tap water, filtered rainwater, softened water or get some de-mineralised/distilled water in bulk from work ???

Anyone tried anything different from tapwater and noticed any difference in either cleaning power or scale build up


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I use water from my DI resin water filter, purely to prevent scale build up.

If this was unavailable, I'd use de-mineralised (or distilled) water from the local supermarket etc.

Filtered rainwater might well be ok, though I've not tried it to verify.

I'm not so sure about softened water. AFAIK, most household water softeners use significant amounts of salt to soften the water. I'd be worried about this creating a buildup (or worse) within the steam cleaner.


----------



## dazzerjp (Sep 3, 2008)

Same. 

Filtered water.

Even with filter water, I am beginning to get a bit of scale builldup, but only after a years worth of weekly use.

Havent used normal tap water but would imagine it would clean just as well, but might leave behind some of the unfiltered junk.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am very fortunate and live in a soft water area.
So I can honestly answer this.
But I would say as long as you are mineral free and Resin filter if in doubt.
Calcium would be my biggest concern.

What steamer did you get?

Gordon


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

hmmm. I can get a few thousand litres of de-min from work and bring a bit home in a 5gal drum  but thought I'd try the rainwater first as its less faff to get hold of

softened water is softened using salt, as anyone whose had a cup of tea using softened water will testify 

gordon - had a good look at specs and on ebay and got as near to your 5bar as poss. Managed to find an ex-display Domotec DSC9 for £99 RRP £250. Am waiting for it to turn up to find out if I'll be chuffed to bits or just mildly pleased 

simon


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

i just use water from the britta water filter - haven't had any problems.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ribena said:


> hmmm. I can get a few thousand litres of de-min from work and bring a bit home in a 5gal drum  but thought I'd try the rainwater first as its less faff to get hold of
> 
> softened water is softened using salt, as anyone whose had a cup of tea using softened water will testify
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your purchase.
I was looking at the exact same models also. Very good and reliable machines.

But only one warning. Hide it from your misses. She will nick it off you or worst still get you cleaning everything. :wall:

Welcome to the world of steam and if you need any assistance. Well you know where to get me. :thumb: Slightly different ways of cleaning when it comes to steam. But enjoy and dont be put off.

Gordon.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

lol

unfortunately the missus takes full advantage of my affection for cleaning 

it actually turned up this afternoon while I was at work, so its thumbs up in the speed of delivery dept. 

it needs a bit of a detail itself but had a quick play with my trainers and it seems great 

will post some more on Friday


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Start a new thread so other members can look for specific cleaner and read the reviews.

Look forward to you review,
Gordon.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

brita filter water for me too - will see how it goes...

let us know how you get on


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

For the longevity of your machines I recommend DI or distilled water. Water with any minerals in it will sometimes create a haze on cleaned parts, plus has an odd smell. The oldest one in our shop is going on 2 years, working 40 hours a week, and the inside of the tank looks like new.


----------

